# What Type Of Acei Is This?



## JP_92 (Aug 2, 2013)

So I got this Acei and thought it was Itungi but I saw some pictures of Itungi's recently and now im not sure so I thought id ask the pros! Also if anyone can determine if its male or female that would be helpful too! :thumb:


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Yellow tail. Dunno if you will ever know exact variant (or variant cross) once info lost.
Sexing from looks hard (males seem slightly brighter but mostly monomorphic with venting being most reliable)

Not much help, sorry.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

http://www.malawi-dream.info/Pseudotropheus_sp_acei.htm
Prob more help. :wink:


----------



## JP_92 (Aug 2, 2013)

ooh thank you this was exactly what I was looking for yet couldn't find. Still having a hard time. Im leaning towards Luwala Reef. Could be msuli but seems too dark.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

What size is it? The barring suggests, to me at least, that it's not pure.


----------



## JP_92 (Aug 2, 2013)

Its around 2.5-3inches.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Kind of hoping the barring is temp stress markings on a young fish as its only in one photo.
Looking for more that look similar for a community tank, yep link useful.
Looking to produce young for sale as a pure variant then kind of need to get em all with the location labeled and pref not many generations in F1, F2 etc. (More chance of a mistake been made crossing variants if folk have not kept this data)
Not sure anyone can be sure yours is pure (species or variant) or not and I do not think you can assume it is if looking to breed and rear.

All the best James


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

May be different in Canada but here (UK) we have many variants in the hobby as well as LFS stuff (called yellow tail) thats often a mix or assumed to be a mix as its not known one way or another.


----------



## JP_92 (Aug 2, 2013)

It doesn't really matter as im not looking to breed them or anything just curious as to what I have. Ill just stick with acei I guess haha


----------

